# Classical composers of h.p Lovecraft and Alister Crowley ''entourage'' of XX century?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

In classical composer of england per se who were buddy whit Alister Crowley and
who was pal whit H.p Lovecraft.

Why be so random , well i figure out Crowley was suraelist in theism satanism and i wonder 
what classical composers gravitated around him in his inner circle.

Lovecraft is a master of Horror, so what about his circle of friends any classical composer mention him drinking martinis whit his compagny per se ?

Im curieous of obscur modernist into occult or fantasy world lovecraftian?

I got to admit it's been years since i read some Lovecraft and i dont like Alister Crowley
because he probably was or where bad seeds, and fool around open the gate of hell(joking).

What about 20 th century classical composer into esoterism or occult, im not some 14 yrs
old curious about satanism or wierd horror novel, im beyond this, but i would like to know and probably everyone curieous about this has i am?

This twisted post have been done in humor and seriousness, well dose i guess , have a good night folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The one to explore is Elgar's Starlight Express, here's an article about the connection to Crowley

http://www.overgrownpath.com/2011/01/elgar-and-occult.html


----------

